
Habits of Mathematical Minds - phreeza
http://mathteacherorstudent.blogspot.com/2010/09/habits-of-mind.html
======
stonemetal
>>I've decided not to use the term "problem solving" because I believe this
term is often misused to include solving problems

Best line of the whole article.

